# vb.net or C# to enable/disable LAN



## mr.csk (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi all

im having dataone 500 plan.So to automate the night download have written code in vb.net to restart modem, enable/disable the network connection, start/stop softwares etc..It was done for the windows XP machine and worked fine for last 1 year..Now i installed windows 7 but not able to access the network connections from vb.net..Can some one help me out? Vb.net or C# code please

Thanx and regards
CsK


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 8, 2010)

can u post ur program code?? may be some changes are required. also in which edition of vb.net you wrote this code. i mean in vb.net 2005 or 2008 or in any other edition??


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2010)

^^
You must be calling some API, that could have changed. Check it out again.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2010)

Run it as administrator.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 20, 2010)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Run it as administrator.



+1

Run it as admin


----------

